# Battlefield 3 Destruction: Gebäude lassen sich nicht komplett zerstören



## TheKhoaNguyen (7. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Destruction: Gebäude lassen sich nicht komplett zerstören* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Destruction: Gebäude lassen sich nicht komplett zerstören


----------



## ADBtv (7. Juli 2011)

Schade...aber irgendwie nervte es bei bad Company 2 zb das die feinde einfach alles Pioniere waren und aus der distanz das gebäude indem das M-Com ist gesprengt haben, weil sie anders nicht rankamen.

Hätte mir aber echt erhofft das dies bei BF3...durch jets zb möglich sein könnte.


----------



## Hannibal89 (7. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen, solange es nicht diese unzerstörbaren Gebäude gibt wie in BC2, lass ich mir das noch gefallen.


----------



## Parady (7. Juli 2011)

Wäre auch zu schön gewesen..


----------



## TryMission (7. Juli 2011)

Einerseits finde ich es schade, weil komplett zerstörte Häuser einfach "besser" in die Szenerie passen. Da tobt 15 Minuten lang ein Kampf und ein, zwei Gebäude haben es da einfach nicht überstanden, da machen derartige Ruinen schon in gewisser Weise etwas her. Ich finde es allerdings auch gut so, denn so wird es nicht mehr möglich sein, Gebäude, in denen M-Com-Stationen platziert sind, einfach wegzuschießen. Wobei man da auch einfach mal die M-Com-Stationen schlau platzieren könnte, wie es beispielsweise bei der zweiten A-Station auf Arica der Fall ist; da ist die M-Com-Station in einer Garage untergebracht. Und außerdem nutzen nicht Wenige derartige Ruinen als ... Na, sagen wir mal "dauerhafte Deckungsmöglichkeit" ...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. Juli 2011)

ADBtv schrieb:


> Schade...aber irgendwie nervte es bei bad Company 2 zb das die feinde einfach alles Pioniere waren und aus der distanz das gebäude indem das M-Com ist gesprengt haben, weil sie anders nicht rankamen.
> 
> Hätte mir aber echt erhofft das dies bei BF3...durch jets zb möglich sein könnte.


 
Ich fand das eigentlich ganz gut gemacht. Immerhin war es ja nicht bei jedem Gebäude so. Bei Arica Harbour z.B. im Rush Modus ist anfangs nur ein Gebäude zerstörbar, im zweiten Abschnitt ebenfalls, im dritten und vierten Abschnitt gar nicht mehr. Meist ist das halt nur in den Anfangsabschnitten, um die Angreifer zu motivieren (es macht ja auch keinen Spaß, wenn du sofort bei den ersten Zielen grandios abkackst. Da gab es auch genug Maps, wo du wirklich sehr gut verteidigen konntest, z.B. in Vietnam bei Hill 137).


----------



## Primekill (7. Juli 2011)

da prahlen die mit dem des 3.0 die noobs, und dann ist es schlechter als 2.5 ? lool -.-
was soll denn jez bitte anderes sein als in 2.5..außer das es schlechter ist


----------



## neosix123 (7. Juli 2011)

Also wenn man die kleinen, einstöckingen Häuser nicht mehr ganz zerstören kann wäre das scheiße...
Schon klar dass es Mist wäre, wenn man ein 15 Stückiges Hochhaus zerstören könnte...
Obwohl...Laune würds machen...^^


----------



## leckmuschel (7. Juli 2011)

soweit sind wir noch nicht, ganze häuser zerstören zu lassen. vielleicht mit frostbyte 4.0.


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich glaubs einfach nicht,...!
Jaja, MCom Gebäude bla, hier gehts aber um JEDES Gebäude?!
Die wollen doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass man lediglich ein bisschen Facade wegsprengen kann und dem Rest passiert nichts?!
Das mag ja auf einigen Karten ´bei Hochhäusern angebracht sein, aber DAS habe ich nun nicht erwartet.
Warum schießen sich die Entwickler eigentlich immer selbst so sehr ins Bein, hätten die das von Anfang an klar gemacht müsste ich mich jetzt nicht ganz so sehr aufregen.
Wie schon gesagt, natürlich ist es bei einigen Gebäuden Sinnvoll und auch realistischer wenn sie sich nicht komplett dem Erdboden gleichmachen lassen, aber jetzt erst mit der Nachricht zu kommen dass lediglich das äußere unter Beschuss etwas brökeln wird ist einfach erbärmlich meiner Meinung nach.
Ich kann nur hoffen dass sie da noch einmal überlegen ob sie nicht wenigstens die kleineren Häuser zerstörbar machen könnten.
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Neuigkeit die man uns hätte geben können...


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> soweit sind wir noch nicht, ganze häuser zerstören zu lassen. vielleicht mit frostbyte 4.0.


 
Sollte das ein Witz sein?
Wir sind schon lange soweit, ich denke es wurde aufgrund des Balancings und Leveldesigns so entschieden, trozdem furchtbar ärgerlich.


----------



## Belgium (7. Juli 2011)

Mit ein paar Mods kann man sicher irgendwann alles den Erdboden gleich machen! Denke es wird alles soweit kaputt gehn was, wie wir es von BBC kennen...


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Belgium schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Mods kann man sicher irgendwann alles den Erdboden gleich machen! Denke es wird alles soweit kaputt gehn was, wie wir es von BBC kennen...



BF3 hat KEINEN Mod Support!
Und ich kann nur hoffen dass die kleineren Häuser wie in BC2 immer noch zerstörbar sind, sonst macht die 3.0 keinen Sinn.


----------



## Nemesiscain (7. Juli 2011)

Das ist schon lange bekannt das große Gebäude nicht komplett zerstörbar sind nur die Aussenfassade wird hierbei zerstörbar sein. Kleinere Gebäude sind immernoch zerstörbar ähnlich wie bei Bad Company 2.


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Nemesiscain schrieb:


> Das ist schon lange bekannt das große Gebäude nicht komplett zerstörbar sind nur die Aussenfassade wird hierbei zerstörbar sein. Kleinere Gebäude sind immernoch zerstörbar ähnlich wie bei Bad Company 2.


 
So steht das aber nicht in der News, darum geht es ja.

Außerdem war nie die Rede davon, dass nur die Fassade vom Beschuss beeindruckt wird, man durfte also bisher wenigsten annehmen, dass sich wenigstens in die ein oder andere Innenwand ein Loch sprengen lässt, dass scheints ja aber auch nicht zu geben.

Ich möchte dahingehend eine klarere Stellungnahme von DICE hören.


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Juli 2011)

Also immernoch komplett gescriptete Zerstörung. Ich hoffe diesmal nicht so auffällig wie in BC2....immergleiche Löcher an immergleichen Stellen haben imho zimlich die Athmo kaputtgemacht


----------



## Corsa500 (7. Juli 2011)

Wer zur Hölle ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, das Destruction 3.0 zu nennen? Es ist ja anscheinend immer noch das gleiche System wie bei BC2, nur dass man das, was man zerstören kann, in kleinere Teile schießen kann...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das generell auch ein Fehler, so hat man nicht das Gefühl, man könne mit Explosivwaffen massiven Kollateralschaden anrichten, das hat mich schon bei BC2 gestört, dass obwohl ich jede wand mit C4 bepflastert habe das Haus danach noch stand... Genau so wie es auch unlogisch war, dass man manche Wände erst zerstören konnte, nachdem andere Wände zerstört waren, sodass auch ein Gebäude, bei dem nur noch zwei Mauern überhaupt intakt waren mit weiteren 50 Granaten nicht zu zerstören waren... 

Genau so ein Zögern ist es, was die wirklich revolutionären Fortschritte bei Videospielen verhindert!


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Also immernoch komplett gescriptete Zerstörung. Ich hoffe diesmal nicht so auffällig wie in BC2....immergleiche Löcher an immergleichen Stellen haben imho zimlich die Athmo kaputtgemacht


 
Findest du? So offensichtlich war das gar nicht. Erst wenn ein Gebäude in sich zusammenfiel und plötzlich alle Seitenwände weg waren war es lächerlich.
Außerdem hilft gescriptete Zerstörung die benötigte Bandbreite sowie den Hardware-Hunger gering zu halten.

Immerhin können einen die herabstürzenden Trümmer jetzt endlich Schaden zufügen!



Corsa500 schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen, das Destruction 3.0 zu nennen? Es ist ja anscheinend immer noch das gleiche System wie bei BC2, nur dass man das, was man zerstören kann, in kleinere Teile schießen kann...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das generell auch ein Fehler, so hat man nicht das Gefühl, man könne mit Explosivwaffen massiven Kollateralschaden anrichten, das hat mich schon bei BC2 gestört, dass obwohl ich jede wand mit C4 bepflastert habe das Haus danach noch stand... Genau so wie es auch unlogisch war, dass man manche Wände erst zerstören konnte, nachdem andere Wände zerstört waren, sodass auch ein Gebäude, bei dem nur noch zwei Mauern überhaupt intakt waren mit weiteren 50 Granaten nicht zu zerstören waren...
> 
> Genau so ein Zögern ist es, was die wirklich revolutionären Fortschritte bei Videospielen verhindert!


 
Das was du da beschreibst gab es in dieser Form bei BC2 gar nicht, ein Haus mit 2 Wänden konnte nicht exitieren, da der Kern des Hauses immer intakt blieb.
Die höhere Nummer kommt wohl durch die Verletzungen die Trümmer nun zufügen können, und ich habe gerade in ner alten Meldung gelesen, dass die Trümmer selbst Physikalischen Gesetzen unterliegen, muss aber nicht heißen dass die Löcher jetzt dynamisch gesprengt werden können.


----------



## dengine (7. Juli 2011)

War ja klar,
das war ja auch immer meine frage kann man alles zerstören und somit z.B im SP alles kaputt machen und die map komplett zerstören wie sollte das aussehen


----------



## kamelle (7. Juli 2011)

"Immerhin können einen die herabstürzenden Trümmer jetzt endlich Schaden zufügen!"

Hmm, ich bin gestern erst in BC2 von "Destruction 2.0" getötet worden...


----------



## FaronLP (7. Juli 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> "Immerhin können einen die herabstürzenden Trümmer jetzt endlich Schaden zufügen!"
> 
> Hmm, ich bin gestern erst in BC2 von "Destruction 2.0" getötet worden...


 
Da wurdest du aber von dem ganzen einstürzenden Haus erschlagen 
Laut DICE wirst du sogar von herabfallenden Trümmern erschlagen, z.B. Haustrümmer, ohne das das ganze Haus einstürzen muss!


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Findest du? So offensichtlich war das gar nicht. Erst wenn ein Gebäude in sich zusammenfiel und plötzlich alle Seitenwände weg waren war es lächerlich.
> Außerdem hilft gescriptete Zerstörung die benötigte Bandbreite sowie den Hardware-Hunger gering zu halten.
> 
> Immerhin können einen die herabstürzenden Trümmer jetzt endlich Schaden zufügen!
> ...


 Es ging immer nur an bestimmten Stellen die Wand wegzuschießen  und dort war es unabhängig von Einschlagspunkt und -winkel 1:1 dasselbe Loch - schoß man an ne andere Stelle passierte rein gar nichts  Und der HardwareHunger ist in Red Faction auch niedrig, dennoch kann man schlichtweg alles einreißen.

Das Destrucion 2.0 von i-welchen Physikalischen Eigenschaften abhängt ist mir vollkommen neu, quelle?


----------



## Mentor501 (7. Juli 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es ging immer nur an bestimmten Stellen die Wand wegzuschießen und dort war es unabhängig von Einschlagspunkt und -winkel 1:1 dasselbe Loch - schoß man an ne andere Stelle passierte rein gar nichts  Und der HardwareHunger ist in Red Faction auch niedrig, dennoch kann man schlichtweg alles einreißen.
> 
> Das Destrucion 2.0 von i-welchen Physikalischen Eigenschaften abhängt ist mir vollkommen neu, quelle?


 
Habe ich nie behauptet, les nochmal bitte, ich fing an mit "die höhere Nummer kommt vermutlich...", begann da also von Destruction 3.0 zu reden.

Red Faction ist übrigens ein Paradebeispiel wie man es eben nicht machen sollte. Erzählten die noch in ihren Videos ganz stolz sie müssten sogar ihre Bauten sehr überlegt bauen, da die Dinger sonst von selbst in sich zusammenstürzen würden, dadurch dass sie bei schlechter Konstruktion ihr eigenes Gewicht nicht tragen konnten.
Irgendwann kurz vor Release kam dann die Meldung, dass sie die Physik deshalb dann eben doch beschneiden mussten, da sie sonst nie fertig geworden wären und im fertigen Spiel sah es dann so aus, dass ganze Gebäude teilweise nurnoch auf 2 Balken Standen wenn man die untere Etage zu sehr malträtiert hatte und praktisch auf einer Seite in der Luft schwebten, DAS ist lächerlich und zerstört die Atmosphäre.

Übrigens meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass ich den ersten Teil beinahe unmöglich flüssig spielen konnte.


----------



## Zybba (7. Juli 2011)

Edit: Da war wer schneller.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Übrigens meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass ich den ersten Teil beinahe unmöglich flüssig spielen konnte.


 
Auf nem 386er? 

Bei mir lief der erste Teil butterweich und ich hatte maximal nen Mittelklasse-Rechner.

Ich vertraue DICE dass sie die richtige Entscheidung treffen um ein gutes Balance zwischen Destruction und Spielfluss hinbekommen.


----------



## pkroos (7. Juli 2011)

battlefield 3 failt immer mehr,aber noch läääängst nicht so derbe wie cod


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Juli 2011)

war doch klar, oder glaubt ihr ihr latscht ihn karkand rum und haut alles runter?
ich habs gewusst noch bevor irgendwelche details zu diesen spiel rauskommen
wir sind im jahre 2011, nicht 2020


----------



## Emke (7. Juli 2011)

Hätt ich auch nicht erwartet das man ein Haus so sprengen kann das es einfach mal so auf die Straße kippt. Ist ja nicht Red Faction ^^


----------



## Chronik (7. Juli 2011)

Mich würde mal was anderes interesieren.
Was die machen wenn die Map total "zerstört" ist, im MP. Entweder ein Map-Limited oder halt bis einer gewonnen hat, das is aber bei Deathmatch schlecht.


----------



## Famer555 (7. Juli 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs einfach nicht,...!
> Jaja, MCom Gebäude bla, hier gehts aber um JEDES Gebäude?!
> Die wollen doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass man lediglich ein bisschen Facade wegsprengen kann und dem Rest passiert nichts?!
> Das mag ja auf einigen Karten ´bei Hochhäusern angebracht sein, aber DAS habe ich nun nicht erwartet.
> ...


 

Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, dann ist das ein Grund für mich das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. BECAUSE I LOVE DESTRUCTION !!! 
In BC2 fand ich es eigentlich gut gemacht. Ich mein verbessern kann man ja immer... Aber das was hier in der  News steht, geht mal garnicht. Ändert das oder ich zahl keine 60 Euro oder so !!!


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (7. Juli 2011)

und? man soll zufrieden sein mit dem was man bekommt. 

und das ist meiner meinung nach enorm.


----------



## Famer555 (7. Juli 2011)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> und? man soll zufrieden sein mit dem was man bekommt.
> 
> und das ist meiner meinung nach enorm.


 


Du fährst nach MC Doof und bestellst Dir ein Menü und du weist Ketchup ist immer standartmäßig dabei und auf einmal fehlt bei der nächsten Bestellung diese Postion, ABER IS JA EGAL MANN SOLL ZUFRIEDEN SEIN MIT DEM WAS MAN BEKOMMT.


----------



## Kerusame (7. Juli 2011)

ich hab für "sehr wichtig" gestimmt,... ich muss zwar sagen dass totale zerstörung für mich eigentlich nicht so einen extrem hohen stellenwert hat, allerdings finde ich es lächerlich wenn dice erst groß von "kompletter zerstörung/action pur/einstürzenden gebäuden" etc.redet und dann in nem beinahe unscheinbaren podcast durchblitzen lässt dass es eben doch nicht so wird...

da kann ich gleich n unzerstörbares gebäude von CoD nehmen und die außenwände per skript abbröckeln lassen...


----------



## X3niC (7. Juli 2011)

SAGEN wir es so:
Mit Maschinengewehren, Granatwerfern etc kriege ich KEIN modernes Gebäude zum Einsturz...Selbst mit einem Panzer wird es schwer ein modernes Gebäude mit Stahlunterstützung klein zu kriegen, natürlich mit viel Munition und Zeit geht es irgendwann, aber ich denke iwo muss eine grenze sein.


----------



## Sirius89 (7. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott ihr kleinen Schreihälse ey.

Wollt ihr wirklich das ALLES zerstörbar ist?Das wäre BULLSHIT weil man einfach keine Deckung und NIX mehr hätte.Einfach flaches Land wo man sich dann beschießt,JA SUPER!

Die Map wäre nach 10 Minuten dem Erboden gleichgemacht und es würde überhaupt gar keinen Spaß mehr machen darauf zu spielen.

Wie so kleine Blagen ey.Habt ihr wirklich gedacht ihr könnt im MP die Hochhäuser komplett wegsprengen wie bei ner richtigen Sprengung?Bitte mal wieder in die Realität zurückkommen!


----------



## dekkart (7. Juli 2011)

Na toll, damit geben Sie doch zu, dass die Videos geskriptet waren. Was dann eben auch bedeutet, dass es eben nicht jedes Spiel anders verläuft weil die Umgebung immer wieder anders zerlegt wird, so wie sie es auch mal irgendwann behauptet haben. Stattdessen gibts dann einfach immer dieselbe Animation wenn ein Haus eine bestimmte Menge Schaden eingesteckt hat, dann ist vielleicht ein Locht wo vorher keins war, aber das wars auch einfach schon. Egal wie wichtig mir oder irgendjemandem das mit der Zerstörung ist, hier wurde einfach mal wieder nach Strich und Faden verarscht, wie das seit dem Aufkommen aufpolierter Screenshots leider üblich ist.


----------



## pucc (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe garkein Problem damit wenn Umgebungen nicht oder nur halb zerstörbar sind.
Solange der Tiefgang nicht darunter leidet. Natürlich würden es einige Bad Company Veteranen vermissen, man kann es aber niemals allen recht machen... 
Meine Bewertung: Note 3


----------



## kamelle (7. Juli 2011)

Man könnte glauben, dass von den hier anwesenden Mecker-Lisen noch keiner jemals eine Werbekampagne für einen AAA-Titel gesehen und verfolgt hat. Das ist Werbung... die wollen doch gar nicht Wahrheit sagen, sondern ihr Spiel verkaufen. Keiner der hier "anwensenden" würde es anders machen.
Außerdem frage ich mich, wie manche auf die Idee kommen, dass sie ganze Gebäude sprengen könnten, wenn doch in den MP-Videos so etwas nie zu sehen war. Ich lass mich da gerne korrigieren, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die "Einstürzenden Neubauten" (  ) ausschließlich in Bildern und Videos zum SP gezeigt wurden...
Und einmal von allem abgesehen, muss doch jeder zugeben, dass es auch für das Gameplay mal soooo gar keinen Sinn macht, würde ein solches Maß an Zerstörung auf der Karte erlaubt sein.
Einfach mal ein bißchen selbst nachdenken und sich überlegen, ob das eigene Geschrei gerade Sinn macht!


----------



## BadSocke (7. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ist es sogar realistischer, wenn am Ende einer Runde nicht alles am Boden liegt. Denn auch in der Realität geht es nicht eben mal so einfach, ein Gebäude aus Stahlbeton platt zu machen. In modernen Städten sind die meisten Gebäude aus Stahlbeton, wie man ja auch in den Videos zu Battlefield 3 sieht. Da beißt sich in den meisten Fällen auch ein moderner Kampfpanzer die Zähne dran aus. Übrigens bleiben auch in BC2 einige Gebäudehüllen stehen (siehe Port Vadez, Neubau erster Abschnitt).


----------



## Famer555 (7. Juli 2011)

"Seiner Aussage nach wird es nicht möglich sein, Häuser komplett dem Erdboden gleich zu machen. Stattdessen fallen Bruchstücke und ähnliche Bau-Elemente bei entsprechendem Beschuss vom Gebäudegerüst"

Es geht mir doch gar nicht um die großen Gebäude, auch nicht das alles zerstört werden muss, aber so wie sich die News liest, lassen sich die kleinen, mittleren oder angrenzenden Gebäude auch nicht komplett zerstören. ALLES BLEIBT STEHEN !!! und das finde ich ätzend... falls ich falsch liege, korrirgiert mich bitte...


----------



## Danjoh (7. Juli 2011)

BadSocke schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es sogar realistischer, wenn am Ende einer Runde nicht alles am Boden liegt. Denn auch in der Realität geht es nicht eben mal so einfach, ein Gebäude aus Stahlbeton platt zu machen. In modernen Städten sind die meisten Gebäude aus Stahlbeton, wie man ja auch in den Videos zu Battlefield 3 sieht. Da beißt sich in den meisten Fällen auch ein moderner Kampfpanzer die Zähne dran aus. Übrigens bleiben auch in BC2 einige Gebäudehüllen stehen (siehe Port Vadez, Neubau erster Abschnitt).


 
glaub mir, wenn ein 120mm geschütz auf stahlbeton schießt, ist da nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## unimatrix (7. Juli 2011)

Danjoh schrieb:


> glaub mir, wenn ein 120mm geschütz auf stahlbeton schießt, ist da nicht mehr viel übrig.


 
Das hängt aber auch von der Sorte des Betons ab, der dicke der Mauern, der Größe des Kalibers und der Munitionsart. Deswegen ist die Antwort universell betrachtet nicht ganz korrekt


----------



## roym899 (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenns so wie in Bad Company 2 ist, dann lieber gar nicht. Das ist soo unrealistisch aus.


----------



## Marktschreier (7. Juli 2011)

Danjoh schrieb:


> glaub mir, wenn ein 120mm geschütz auf stahlbeton schießt, ist da nicht mehr viel übrig.





unimatrix schrieb:


> Das hängt aber auch von der Sorte des Betons ab, der dicke der Mauern, der Größe des Kalibers und der Munitionsart. Deswegen ist die Antwort universell betrachtet nicht ganz korrekt


 

Stimmt genau!

Man kann nicht mit einem Geschoss mit dem du einen Panzer platt machen willst auch ein Haus zerstören. Völlig verschieden Sorten von Munition! Außerdem wollen die meisten Armeen der Welt keine Häuser zerstören, da dies zu teuer wäre beim Wiederaufbau. Da wird lieber Munition verwendet, die durch die Wand durchgeht, ein Loch von 30x30cm verursacht und erst hinter der Wand, also direkt im Raum,  explodiert und dort alles vernichtet. 

Für ein Spiel ist es vielleicht lustiger wenn gleich das ganze Haus zusammen bricht. Allerdings wäre ja dann die Map irgendwann völlig demoliert und man würde nur noch über Schutt und Asche laufen. 
Das man so eine Haus (besonders Hochhäuser) nicht mit einem Panzer zerstören kann ist sowohl realistisch als auch authentisch.
Und wenn man alle Häuser komplett kaputt machen könnte, wirds auch irgendwann langweilig, da dann wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit einfach Ziellos auf die Häuser geballert werden würde, mit der Hoffnung, dadurch drin stehende/bewegende Spieler zu töten.


----------



## solidus246 (7. Juli 2011)

Aber das war doch abzusehen. Wie soll man in einem MP Match, gefüllt mit 64 Spielern eine Stadt zerlegen ohne dass ein PC dabei nicht meckert ? Abgesehen davon würden diese Unmengen von Trümmern das Spielgeschehen erheblich stören. Es wird trotzdem umfangreicher als in Bad Company sein. Abgesehen davon wird man nicht nur in einer Stadt kämpfen, sondern auch auf Wake Island, wo bekanntlich keine Hotels stehen. Seis drum. Man kann genug zerstören, der Sound stimmt, die Waffen, Fahrzeuge. Das Spiel wir DER Hit


----------



## Darknomis806 (7. Juli 2011)

haha die verspielen ihre stärken xD


----------



## Para911 (7. Juli 2011)

Nur realistisch...wäre völliger schwachsinn, dass man "einfach so" mal kurz nen solide gebautes Hochhaus spregen kann...hab ich deswegen keine Probleme mit...


----------



## Nesquick_John (7. Juli 2011)

wenn man mal öfter valparaiso in bad company 2 als rush spielt (3. Stage), weiß man, dass ein plattes schlachtfeld totaler müll ist. bf3 wird das anscheinend besser machn


----------



## Vista0212 (7. Juli 2011)

Die News ist teilweise falsch übersetzt.... Panik verbreiten wo keine vorhanden ist 
Hier der Link einfach in den Kommentaren lesen....
http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Battlefi...erden-nicht-komplett-zerstoerbar-sein-832988/


----------



## kingcoolstar (7. Juli 2011)

Es Sollte wirklich alles zerstörbar sein. nur solltet man darauf achten das alles was dem Spielgeschehen behindert mit einer Art Barriere Geschütz werden muss, mit der überschritt nicht zerstörbar oder so !


----------



## looser111 (7. Juli 2011)

Nesquick_John schrieb:


> wenn man mal öfter valparaiso in bad company 2 als rush spielt (3. Stage), weiß man, dass ein plattes schlachtfeld totaler müll ist. bf3 wird das anscheinend besser machn


 ganz meine meinung, zudem rennt man nicht mal fix mit nem GL durch ne stadt und sprengt so eben nen ganzen block wech.
ist einfach nur logisch das so zu machen. ausserdem muss der pc/konsolen das auch alles ersteinmal stemmen


----------



## SupaGrowby (7. Juli 2011)

Also stürzen die buden nicht ein wie in bc2? oder wie?


----------



## demon-chan (7. Juli 2011)

Es handelt sich ja hier um eine eingeschränkte Destruction-Version für den Multiplayer. Da ist das vollkommen verständlich und richtig. Nach kurzer Zeit wäre ja die gesamte Map entweder dem Erdboden gleich gemacht oder durch herunter gestürzte Häuser unpassierbar.

(1) Sehr gut.

/edit: vor über einer Woche gab es dazu schon eine News. kleine gebäude können komplett "saniert" werden, Hochhäuser sind nicht zerstörbar.


----------



## nataSic (7. Juli 2011)

Das wär ja auch irgendwie total dumm, wenn man zb. bei Operation Metro den U-Bahn-Eingang einfach zubomben könnte und schon kommt keiner mehr raus und alle sind tot xD. Die wissen schon was sie machen...


----------



## dekkart (8. Juli 2011)

Wie in solchen Foren kritische Meinungen immer gleich als "Geschrei von Meckerliesen" bezeichnet werden ist schon bemerkenswert. 
Was ich wirklich besonders schade finde, ist die Aussage, dass "die Laufwege"  sich nicht verändern sollen. Wieso denn eigentlich nicht? Wäre doch spannend, wenn sich das Spielfeld dynamisch verändert! Natürlich wäre es komplett blödsinnig, die Gebäude einfach in Luft aufzulösen und am Ende eine flache Karte zu haben. Aber wäre es nicht cool und zugleich auch realistisch, wenn Häuserwände einstürzen würden und danach als Schutt den Weg versperren oder sogar Einheiten beim Einsturz beschädigen würden? Wenn man in der Umgebung von Tankstellen oder Ölraffinierien doch mal vorsichtig sein sollte bevor man einfach blind in der Gegend rumballert? Wäre es nicht cool, einen Camper aus einem Panzer vom Dach zu blasen indem man einfach das Dach wegbläst? Oder gleich das ganze Haus in Schutt legt, indem man eine Bombe darauf abwerfen lässt? Und wenn dann die hübsche Mittelmeerkleinstadt nach heftigsten Panzergefechten und Bombenabwürfen nicht mehr ganz so idyllisch aussieht wie vorher, wäre das doch durchaus ein Gewinn an Atmosphäre!


----------



## Homeboy25 (8. Juli 2011)

ganz oder garnicht.

aber mir geht es darum das die uns angelogen haben.

es wurde immer gesagt das alles komplett zerstörbar sein wird.
ich hasse diese lügerei.

also ist es nur ein kleiner schritt von BFBC2 auf BF 3 mit dem zerstörungssystem.

ich weiß garnicht was für Probleme das sein sollen, wenigstens bestimmt Sachen komplett zerstörbar zu machen!
wäre realer.

aber ich bin eher sauer auf diese absichtliche anlügereien und das von ganz oben.

Meiner Meinung wird genauso wenig Zerstörbar sein wie in BFBC2, nur das vielleicht paar einzelne Objekte herausgesucht wurde die ein bisschen mehr zerstörbar sind, aber halt nicht komplett.

auf manchen maps geht es halt nicht das ist klar, aber eine lüge wars trotzdem.


----------



## Smiderick (8. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es wird einfach ein verbessertes BC2, dh. die 0815 Häuschen werden sich bis auf einen Schutthaufen niederballern lassen, Hochhäuser und ähnliche große Strukturen (Brücken etc) werden aber nicht einstürzen. Bei BC2 blieben in langen Gefechten auch schon kaum Häußer stehen, jetzt stellt man vor die Dörfer/Städte oä. paar Panzer die da munter draufwuchten und nach 5min wär von der Siedlung aber schon gar nichts mehr übrig-> null chancen für Infanterie. Von dem her ist eine Mischung fast schon zwingend notwendig. Aber Wälder die man roden kann wären schon eine Sache


----------



## Verbil99 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finds gut. Klar das sich hochhäuser nich zerballern lassen, das wäre technisch warscheinlich kaum realisierbar und würde auch spielspass nehmen. und das sich die laufwege nich verändern...klar das strassen nich zugeschüttet werden, aber wenn ein haus kaputtgeht sitzt ja keiner mehr drin also hat sich ein teil der zu begehenden Fläche verändert.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (8. Juli 2011)

Weshalb werden gleich wieder Kriege geführt? Entweder um etwas zu erobern oder )als Modeerscheinung bei Westmächten) um irgendwelchen armen unterdrückten Wasauchimmer-Angehörigen zu "helfen" und danach für 20 Jahre deren Öl zu kassieren. In beiden Fällen wäre es komplett hirnverbrannt alles dem Erdboden gleichzumachen, oder?
"Schön" genug bleibts auch ohne Radikalzerbröselung jedweder Bebauung, was jedoch gewinnt ist der Realismus. Ein weiterer Punkt für DICE!


----------



## Urist (8. Juli 2011)

Ganze Zerstörung ist eh schlecht.
Das Balancing leidet dort einfach drunter, es macht keinen Spaß, im Angreifer Team zu sein wenn zum Vorrücken kaum Deckung vorhanden ist.


----------



## FlorianStangl (8. Juli 2011)

Kennt jemand World of Tanks? Da kann man einige der Häuser nicht komplett zerstören, aber dem Gegner die Deckung zerballern. Das eigentliche Map-Design bleibt erhalten. Das ist das Mindeste, was ich auch bei Battlefield 3 erwarte.


----------



## RobZombie (8. Juli 2011)

Es wird denke ich so sein wie in BC2 nur mit ein paar Objekten mehr die "zerstörbarer" sind, wie vorhin erwähnt. Jedes gebäude bekommt wieder Lebenspunkte und stürzt nach einer gewissen anazahl beschüssen zusammen. Wenn man die tragenden elemente wegballern könnte, dann wär ja so manche m-com station sofort dahin...


----------



## Chazer (8. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> haha die verspielen ihre stärken xD


 
Immer noch wesentlich umfangreicher als Call of Duty


----------



## cooldine (8. Juli 2011)

Jedem, der ein bischen logisch nachdenkt, müsste es klar sein, dass die "kleineren" Häuser (wie bei BFC2) komplett zertörbar sein müssten. Ich meine, Dice ist wohl kaum so blöd und macht einen Rückschritt in sachen kleinerer Gebäudezerstörung. 
Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass die Maps gar keine kleinen bzw. mittleren Gäude haben wird.


----------



## Skaty12 (8. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Kennt jemand World of Tanks? Da kann man einige der Häuser nicht komplett zerstören, aber dem Gegner die Deckung zerballern. Das eigentliche Map-Design bleibt erhalten. Das ist das Mindeste, was ich auch bei Battlefield 3 erwarte.


 Stimmt, in WoT ist das gut ausgeglichen. Man kann auch mal eben durch ein kleines Haus durch fahren und den Gegner überraschen, die großen Häuser, die dafür zuständig sind, dass nicht ein Team komplett nur die Map dem Erdboden gleichmacht, bleiben stehen.


----------



## Nesquick_John (8. Juli 2011)

aber dice wird es einfach so bombastisch inszenieren, dass einem gar net aufällt, dass einige häuser stehen bleiben. es wird so viel microzerstörung dabei sein (kleine splitter fetzen weg, deckung fetzt), dass ein hochhaus sprengen unnatürlich wirken würde. ausserdem gehrt es hierbei wahrscheinlich nur um wichtige hochhäuser, im gesamten spiel nur ein paar stück.


----------



## Famer555 (8. Juli 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Jedem, der ein bischen logisch nachdenkt, müsste es klar sein, dass die "kleineren" Häuser (wie bei BFC2) komplett zertörbar sein müssten. Ich meine, Dice ist wohl kaum so blöd und macht einen Rückschritt in sachen kleinerer Gebäudezerstörung.
> Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass die Maps gar keine kleinen bzw. mittleren Gäude haben wird.


 

Ähhh... Schlussfolgerung...somit stürzen dann gar keine Häuser ein?  Nicht gut Dice... gar nicht gut...das könnte Euch das Genick brechen.
Kaufen werden sie es trozdem alle....aber spätestens nach dem Release werden die Spieler das arg bemängeln..., aber Ihr könnt das wieder gut machen indem Ihr 12 Monate später BC3 rausbringt und dann mit dem richtigen Zerstörungssystem...


----------



## Mandavar (8. Juli 2011)

Diese News ist eine sogenannte Ente. Vom Autor (oder wer auch immer Verantwortlich ist) ist die Nachricht (oder der Fetzen von einem Bruchstück von Nachricht) völlig falsch interpretiert worden.

Es geht nur darum, dass die meisten Gebäude nicht völlig zerstört werden können. Dice hat auch nie gesagt, dass alle Gebäude völlig zerstört werden können. Das wäre auch völlig idiotisch, weil es die Maps völlig langweilig machen würde. JEDE Map wäre nach einer Weile ein Billardtisch, auf dem man einfach nur nach vorne rennt.


----------



## Raven167 (8. Juli 2011)

bevor sich hier wie bei fast jedem nichtssagendem(und oft auch leicht fehlerhaftem) post der letzten wochen wieder alle über nichts das maul zerreißen, würde ich schon mal zu bedenken geben, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist wenn alle gebäude komplett zusammenstürzen.
1. wenn gebäude nicht komplett einstürzen, die man eh nicht betreten kann, ist das wohl ziemlich egal.
2. ob ein gebäude ein riesiger schutthaufen oder eben ein ziemlich beschädigtes gebäude ist, ist ja wohl ziemlich egal, man kann das gelände einfach nicht betreten.
3. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die entwickler schon darauf geachtet haben, das man diverse gebäude auch komplett zerstören kann, so wie es in bc2 auch der fall ist.

aber ich sehe wenig sinn darin in einer großstadt jedes hochhaus einfach in die luft zu jagen, da es einfach den spielfluss und die map-balance zerstören würde. ein beispiel dazu:
es stürzt vor euch ein hochhaus ein und verteilt sich über die ganze straße, das gelände ist nicht mehr passierbar. hm blöd was macht man jetzt bloß....,
und jaja es könnten panzer uns was nicht alles den schutt beiseite räumen, man könnte auch solange mit dem raketenwerfer darauf einschießen bis er atomisiert ist, aber ganz ehrlich - macht das im moment wirklich sinn bei einem multiplayershooter. 
Wohl eher nicht. Genauso wenig, wie fahrzeug ein- und aussteigeanimationen.
Ist ja alles ganz nett im singleplayer, aber im multiplayer läuft das nun mal alles ganz anders. balance und spielbarkeit haben hier einfach die höchste prioriät.

und bitte tut mir den gefallen und nehmt euch die zeit, schaut euch den potcast selbst an und beurteilt selbst. anstatt einfach mal diesem nichtssagendem post hier zu glauben.

mfg
ein battlefield fan


----------



## Mentor501 (8. Juli 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Oh Gott ihr kleinen Schreihälse ey.
> 
> Wollt ihr wirklich das ALLES zerstörbar ist?Das wäre BULLSHIT weil man einfach keine Deckung und NIX mehr hätte.Einfach flaches Land wo man sich dann beschießt,JA SUPER!
> 
> ...


 
Wir reden hier nicht von den Hochhäusern, jedenfalls nicht wirklich, ein solches zum Einsturz zu bringen ist immerhin weitaus schwieriger als viele durch z.B. das September Unglück glauben dürften, dort führten immerhin Pfusch am Bau, Tonnen von brennendem Kerosin und ein nicht grade kleiner Einschlagskrater zum Einsturz.
Es geht vielmehr darum, dass das Interview so formuliert ist, dass man selbst bei kleineren Bauten und (was in meinen Augen der wichtigste Punkt ist) bei Wände INNERHALB eines Gebäudes keine komplette Zerstörung vornehmen kann, sprich: es ist unmöglich mal eben die Wand zwischen Bad und Schlafzimmer einzureißen.

Wenn hier ernsthaft Leute geglaubt haben, dass im MP die Hochhäuser wie die Fliegen fallen, so wie im SP bei dem extremen Erdbeeben zu sehen, dann sollte er bitte noch ein wenig länger nachdenken, wenn aber auch Deckung innerhalb von Gebäuden und kleine Gebäude von Zerstörung mehr oder weniger unbeeindruckt bleiben wird es schwierig.


----------



## Mentor501 (8. Juli 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> haha die verspielen ihre stärken xD


 
Du schon wieder 
Ich hör mir jetzt mal den Podcast an, angeblich soll ja die Übersetzung grausig sein, mal sehen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (8. Juli 2011)

die zerstörung is doch eh nur geskriptet wie in bc2 maximal die  fenster und paar wände sind keine skripts


----------



## Ruffnek (8. Juli 2011)

Mhh erst ein wirbel wegen eines tollen zerstörungssystems und dann doch nur heiße luft. bad company 2 hats richtig gemacht und das wäre ein rückschritt


----------



## cooldine (8. Juli 2011)

Ihr mault hier über ein Spiel rum, dass weder rausgekommen ist noch dass ihr es im Multiplayer überhaupt anspielen konntet.
Nur weil PC-Games irgendetwas falsch interpretiert, müsst ihr nicht alles schwarzmalen mit euren fragwürdigen angeblich richtigen "Fakten" die ihr euch selbst dazudichtet.
Wartet erstmal ab bis das Spiel rauskommmt, dann dürft ihr etwas zu Recht kritisieren.


----------



## Heeze (8. Juli 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Ihr mault hier über ein Spiel rum, dass weder rausgekommen ist noch dass ihr es im Multiplayer überhaupt anspielen konntet.
> Nur weil PC-Games irgendetwas falsch interpretiert, müsst ihr nicht alles schwarzmalen mit euren fragwürdigen angeblich richtigen "Fakten" die ihr euch selbst dazudichtet.
> Wartet erstmal ab bis das Spiel rauskommmt, dann dürft ihr etwas zu Recht kritisieren.


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Juli 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Ihr mault hier über ein Spiel rum, dass weder rausgekommen ist noch dass ihr es im Multiplayer überhaupt anspielen konntet.
> 
> Wartet erstmal ab bis das Spiel rauskommmt, dann dürft ihr etwas zu Recht kritisieren.


 

Noch schlimmer als die ständigen Nörgler, sind nur die kritiklosen wartet-doch-erstmal-ab-Schreier. Wenn ein "tolles Zerstörungssystem" versprochen wird, dann erwartet man da etwas anderes als Kosmetik. Und die Erfahrung lehrt uns, dass das System wahrscheinlich nicht mehr umgebaut wird. Ich will ein gutes Spiel, und das kann man jetzt möglicherweise noch beeinflussen. Nach Release rumheulen ist sinnlos.


----------



## DerElfenritter (9. Juli 2011)

Ist ja schon heftig wie eine bescheidene und fehlerhafte Übersetzung so viele Leute das Spiel verdirbt, owohl es nicht einmal stimmt.

DICE hat sich doch schon ganz am Anfang dazu ausführlich geäußert, hier nochmal einmal die Information in einfacher Verpackung.

Es gibt 3 Arten von "Zerstörungen"

1. Große Zerstörung - Ist zu 100% gescripted und man hat als Spieler kein Einfluss.
Man wird also drauf reinpfeffern können wie man will, Beschädigungen oder sogar der Einsturz wird nur dann geschehen wenn das Programm es will.

2. Mittlere Zerstörung - Ist das Prinzip welches man schon aus BC2 kennt, gescriptete Gebäudeeinstürze oder generell Zerstörung die aber erst eintretten wenn der Spieler nen gewißen Maß an Schaden oder eine Aktion (zb. das auslösen einer Bombe - Rush Modus) getilgt hat.

3. Kleine Zerstörung - Die ganze Spielerei die man auch aus BC2 kennt und tatsache mal von der Physik-Engine berechnert wird, dazu zählen Schäden an Fahrzeugen, Gebäuden, Straßen, Balkon wegsprengen, Mauern einreißen etc.


Man nehme also das BC2 System, erweitert es technisch und optisch und fügt gescripte großeinlagen hinzu die, vermute ich mal, sogar den Weg in die MP Karten finden werden.


----------



## cooldine (9. Juli 2011)

DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Ist ja schon heftig wie eine bescheidene und fehlerhafte Übersetzung so viele Leute das Spiel verdirbt, owohl es nicht einmal stimmt.
> 
> DICE hat sich doch schon ganz am Anfang dazu ausführlich geäußert, hier nochmal einmal die Information in einfacher Verpackung.
> 
> ...




genauso hab ich es vorher auch gemeint


----------



## Chazer (9. Juli 2011)

DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Ist ja schon heftig wie eine bescheidene und fehlerhafte Übersetzung so viele Leute das Spiel verdirbt, owohl es nicht einmal stimmt.
> 
> DICE hat sich doch schon ganz am Anfang dazu ausführlich geäußert, hier nochmal einmal die Information in einfacher Verpackung.
> 
> ...


 
Bevor man sich aufregt diesen Kommentar lesen !!!


----------



## sireristof1332 (9. Juli 2011)

ViktorVal schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer als die ständigen Nörgler, sind nur die kritiklosen wartet-doch-erstmal-ab-Schreier. Wenn ein "tolles Zerstörungssystem" versprochen wird, dann erwartet man da etwas anderes als Kosmetik. Und die Erfahrung lehrt uns, dass das System wahrscheinlich nicht mehr umgebaut wird. Ich will ein gutes Spiel, und das kann man jetzt möglicherweise noch beeinflussen. Nach Release rumheulen ist sinnlos.


 
Ich finde rumheuel is übertieben und das ihr über sowas streitet auch.
ich denke meinungsfreiheit herrscht heutzutage?

Vorallem das ihr hier wie blöd rumschreibt finde ich scheisse, wenn mann in kommentaren schon diskutiert das über das spiel nicht wann man drüber rummotzen sollte.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon lange aufgehört mir von so Kleinigkeiten ein Spiel kaput machen zu lassen. Man kann alles zerstören: gut; man kann machens zerstören: gut; man kann nix zerstören: gut; solange das gesammte stimmig gut ist.


----------



## kingcoolstar (10. Juli 2011)

In BF3 Sollten nicht nur Gebäude zerstörbar sein sondern alles. Mann sollte wirklich alles wie in echt zerstören können wie die Erde Deformieren u.s.w. Dabei muss aber beachtet werden das alles schön in Detail geschieht. Also dass wenn ich eine Granate explodieren lasse dieser keinen Krater einrichtet sondern lediglich nur das wie er auch in echt einen schaden verursacht. Dazu muss aber beachtet werden das alles was das Spielgeschehen behindert oder einen gewissen Maß überschreitet mit einer Art Blockade geschützt wird, wo dann als Überschrift drauf steht nicht zerstörbar oder so ! Diese Idee wäre auch genial für den Multiplayer Modus, und man hätte dennoch Realitäts-- echte Zerstörungen !


----------

